# What's happened to Kev?



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Bit concerned that Kev (Kev n Liz) hasn't posted since the 10th. Hope he's alright. Anyone got any news'?


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

He'll be pudseying around somewhere


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

He's away in Scotlandshire but he is posting on Moaners I think (Sorry Motorhomeowners  ).

He is Kev two forums now. Having started his own Proboards forum due to the apparent but premature it seems now demise of motorhomeowners when the owner took ill and they thought it was going to have to close he has now taken over the original forum and is running that one as well. I have to say he did a good job of the replacement so maybe he hasn't got time for us delinquents on here anymore or at least until he gets back from his travels. He might now though.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He's conspiring with Phil in bonny Scotchland I reckon. Weather up there's Fantastic at the moment.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> He's away in Scotlandshire but he is posting on Moaners I think (Sorry Motorhomeowners  ).
> 
> He is Kev two forums now. Having started his own Proboards forum due to the apparent but premature it seems now demise of motorhomeowners when the owner took ill and they thought it was going to have to close he has now taken over the original forum and is running that one as well. I have to say he did a good job of the replacement so maybe he hasn't got time for us delinquents on here anymore or at least until he gets back from his travels. He might now though.


...sorry Barry but which one is he running?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

He has returned and working on his new forum.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Drew said:


> He has returned and working on his new forum.


Which one is it Drew?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Graham, I didn't want to jump in on Barrie's post.

https://www.motorhomeowners.com


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

He also set up this one. http://motorhomeowners.freeforums.net/threads/recent

Im not sure if it will continue now the old "owners" has been picked up by Kev. They do seem to have a loyal following though and Kev has picked up the reigns. Good look to them.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I've been everywhere man, I got troubles to spare man.. He has made a Play for Fuct's he will soon be our new boss, Fruitcakes next then Sky off Murdoch, then over the pond to swallow up the Yanks then world domination..

We all can say in the pub, we knew Kev when he was just a mere mortal, well what can you expect from a Tyke we "are" a cut above being from Gods own country, it's only a short step to the universe..

ray, ex rock god!.. You know it makes sense.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Drew said:


> Hi Graham, I didn't want to jump in on Barrie's post.
> 
> https://www.motorhomeowners.com


That link comes up with a warning that the connection is not secure...something to do with the site's certificate.

The link Barry posted works.

Reading between the lines perhaps this link is for an older site and Kev is running a newer shinier version?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Before posting the link earlier on I checked it to make sure it worked, otherwise I wouldn't have posted it. Having tried it just now, as you say it doesn't work.

It is a mystery to me? We will just have to wait and see if Kev will come forwards & explain. No doubt he will be sitting at home laughing.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Maybe a plan to stop you viewing. 

Nukes new site now locks me out and won't let me view as I'm not registered :-(

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I wonder if Kev is aware. Ill send him an email.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

dghr272 said:


> Maybe a plan to stop you viewing.
> 
> Nukes new site now locks me out and won't let me view as I'm not registered :-(
> 
> Terry


He has received my e-mail then :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi peeps, hols going well back on Sunday.

No idea about Owners, I can get on no problem.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have enough trouble keeping up with this one.
Welcome back Kev even though you haven't gone.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ta Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't know how they do it either Ray, nothing better to do I suppose


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Just to say that my original link is now working.

https://www.motorhomeowners.com


----------



## sabino2 (Feb 15, 2018)

Unfortunately, not for me.
It was working hunky dory this morning


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Not working for me either

I just get a blank screen.

Graham :serious:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think its a domain issue. It expired yesterday but I can see from the Whois records its been renewed but somethings not been updated. I am sure they will get it sorted.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Still working here.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Not working for me.

Terry


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I get this message:

"This server could not prove that it is www.motorhomeowners.com; its security certificate is from cc.sedoparking.com. This may be caused by a misconfiguration or an attacker intercepting your connection.
You cannot proceed because the website operator has requested heightened security for this domain."

Peter


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Blocked this morning.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

listerdiesel said:


> I get this message:
> 
> "This server could not prove that it is www.motorhomeowners.com; its security certificate is from cc.sedoparking.com. This may be caused by a misconfiguration or an attacker intercepting your connection.
> You cannot proceed because the website operator has requested heightened security for this domain."
> ...


yep thats what I had originally. Now it just goes to a blank screen.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There is a thread about it on the alternative site http://motorhomeowners.freeforums.net/thread/171/motorhomeowners-com?page=1


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can get in via this link for now http://motorhomeowners.forumchitchat.com/latest

I'm sorting the Domain name right now so normal access will be resumed ASAP.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> He's away in Scotlandshire but he is posting on Moaners I think (Sorry Motorhomeowners  ).
> 
> He is Kev two forums now. Having started his own Proboards forum due to the apparent but premature it seems now demise of motorhomeowners when the owner took ill and they thought it was going to have to close he has now taken over the original forum and is running that one as well. I have to say he did a good job of the replacement so maybe he hasn't got time for us delinquents on here anymore or at least until he gets back from his travels. He might now though.


I have only just caught on here and have now lost count of all the 'alternative' sites I have now signed up for.
I can't keep trawling through em all so will just have to stick with mhf for better or worse.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

me too - paticularly as I can't get any further anyway

so;

"stay will on I MHF now for"

rearrange into a well known phrase......


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I joined to give Kev a bit of moral support.

Graham :smile2:


----------

